# Homemade Nutri-Drench



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Saphira looks like she could use a bit of a boost (she is the one her broke her leg). She is eating, drinking, chewing cud, etc...but I would like to give her something.

I cannot go to the store until Fri or Sat, so i thought about a homemade nutri drench. I think I saw a recipe for this here, but can't find it. What do I have in my kitchen cabinets that could make a nutri type drench for her? I have molasses, Karo syrup, sugar.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You could give a little karo or molasses. 

Going way out on a limb here I would mix it with some cinnamon and maybe a bit of cayanne. I am only starting to learn natural remedies and both those are used quite often.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard cinnamin was really good...I might add some. I doubt she would like the cayanne. I take it for my heart and am still not into the heat!

So add how much to I am guessing some water?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> You could give a little karo or molasses.


That is what I was gonna say....


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I think there is a recipe in the back of the Storey's book for raising dairy goats. I think it was karo syrup, water, baking soda, salt and... that's all I remember. Maybe someone else will jump in!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

4kids said:


> I think there is a recipe in the back of the Storey's book for raising dairy goats. I think it was karo syrup, water, baking soda, salt and... that's all I remember. Maybe someone else will jump in!


I found a recipe in the book for a homemade electrolite solution that sounds like what you are talking about. Calls for 2t table salt, 1t baking soda, 8T (honey, white corn syrup, or crystalline dextrose, never cane sugar). 1 Gallon warm water.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I found something when i was searching for a toxemia remedy - they called it "Magic" and it is one part molasses, 2 parts karo, 1 part corn oil (although i used wheat germ oil b/c that is what i had) It seems to do the same thing as nutridrench, and i was wondering if i could use it instead of. I am using a 'weak kid syringe' (minus the tubing) to dose her and it seems to work well. It's a bit thicker than nutridrench, i tried to use an old squirty pump from the nutridrench and it didn't work well


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

PznIvyFarm said:


> I found something when i was searching for a toxemia remedy - they called it "Magic" and it is one part molasses, 2 parts karo, 1 part corn oil (although i used wheat germ oil b/c that is what i had) It seems to do the same thing as nutridrench, and i was wondering if i could use it instead of. I am using a 'weak kid syringe' (minus the tubing) to dose her and it seems to work well. It's a bit thicker than nutridrench, i tried to use an old squirty pump from the nutridrench and it didn't work well


I have used the same 'Magic'. Good for anemia and a boost.


----------

